# How often do you change a prefold???



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

I am curious because I find myself changing him every hour and a half. Is that normal? Also what do you do while out of the house??


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

my son is in sposies right now, but i used prefolds and FB on my dd, i changed them when she wet them. it was about every hr/hr and half. sometimes longer. we used FB when out, or sposies on trips where we didnt have easy washer access. for outings, we just used grocery bags to put the wet ones in.


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Erin** 
my son is in sposies right now, but i used prefolds and FB on my dd, i changed them when she wet them. it was about every hr/hr and half. sometimes longer. we used FB when out, or sposies on trips where we didnt have easy washer access. for outings, we just used grocery bags to put the wet ones in.

FB?


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Also what do/did you do at night time?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

FB is fuzzi bunz...they are pocket diapers so they help keep baby feeling drier.

I changed prefold often at first when our daughter was a newborn...probably every 1 - 1 1/2. As she got older the time got longer. If she was fussy I would always check her diaper first and it was usually wet.

The longest ever was probably 3 hours when she was over 1 yo.

At night time we had fleece stacinators and some wool soakers.


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

My DS is 4 mos old now, and I have to change him about every 3 hours. I also use a pocket dipe (BumGenius 2.0) at night (double stuffed) and for going out.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I change mine whenever he pees. And he always tells me.(by fussing or crying)

So I change anywhere from every 15 min(when he was newborn) to every 1/2 hour or hour or so.

Diapers, even cloth are best when changed frequently, and babies do pee often. I use prefolds alot as well, I find they have the best absorbency by far for poops. I like AIO's while out.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

When ds was a newborn, we changed at least every hour, we used sposies at night, for that reason. Now that he's old (almost 10 months) he can go several hours without being changed. I usually use a pocket diaper when out, because I don't have to change him as often, although I have friends who only use prefolds, and they just change their babies when they are wet/fussy and carry LOTS of prefolds with them


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

With prefolds, I change usually every 1-1 1/2 hours. Lately I've been using prefolds at night, too, because DS has figured out how to take off almost every diaper/cover he has. For nights, I've been using a regular prefold with an infant or bamboo prefold folded inside. Sometimes I also add an insert of some sort in the smaller prefold. I have been using a Bummis Super Brite or Thirsties cover with this. This system has been working for the last couple weeks.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

DS2 is 5 mos. in 3 days. I change ever 1.5 hrs to 2 hrs. Sometimes it's very wet and sometimes almost dry.

For night, I trifold an unbleached infant prefold and use it as an insert/doubler for an unbleached Indian prefold folded using the angel fold and fastened with pins. I use a knit wool cover.

Over the next few weeks, though, I intend to move away from diapers in favor of EC.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

We use flats and change every time my son is wet or poopy during the day. At almost 14 months, that can be twice in 15 minutes or once in two hours - usually every 1/2 hour or so.
At night, we use four diapers with a fleece liner and a wool cover. We have also used fleece pockets, but they tend to stink as they hold in moisture all night rather than allowing the diaper to breathe. Despite all my best efforts, they also started to shed pee rather than let it soak through, but that's a different thread that no one EVER answered.

Melinda


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, it's obnoxious, isn't it? I had always used pockets, and prefolds have to be changed soooooooo often.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Yeah, it's obnoxious, isn't it? I had always used pockets, and prefolds have to be changed soooooooo often.

I don't find it bothersome. We actually like that flats (and prefolds) need changing every time. We don't like our baby to sit in his pee.
I wish he would not get all bent out of shape being changed at night; we'd change when he roused to nurse.
Melinda


----------



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

My LO is 3 months & I change after a feeding - that's usually every 2 to 3 hours. Unless I hear him poop, then I change him right away (well, after I wait a few minutes to make sure he's done - I learned my lesson after having a jetstream of BF poo come flying at me during a change hahaha). We've done that since he was born. Since he's been sleeping between 4 - 7 hours at night, we use 2 prefolds - one trifolded in the other & that works well. I think I'd go nuts if I had to change him every hour. My LO doesn't get fussy in a wet dipe at all & has only had one rash which was due to thrush (yeast) and had nothing to with dipes at all. I think you just have to follow your LO's cues. If mine got fussy or I had leakage issues (which I don't) then I'd probably change more often. As it is, sometimes when we go out, I've let changing go for 4 hours & everything has been fine.

Christine


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
I change mine whenever he pees. And he always tells me.(by fussing or crying)

So I change anywhere from every 15 min(when he was newborn) to every 1/2 hour or hour or so.

Diapers, even cloth are best when changed frequently, and babies do pee often. I use prefolds alot as well, I find they have the best absorbency by far for poops. I like AIO's while out.









:

Every wet or dirty or as soon as I know about it.

-Angela


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I use prefolds and change every 1/2-3 hours probably during the day (The longer time is usually because she is napping). She gets fussy too if she needs a change.

I use doublers and wool covers at night (I use mostly wool during the day also because my babies seem to be prone to rashes if I use only PUL covers)

While out of the house I just bring my stuff (prefolds, covers, wipes) in the diaper bag along with a small wet bag to put the dirties in. Sometimes I will add a doubler to her diaper before we leave in case I can't get to changing her for a while on our trips.

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one who chages a lot of diapers during the day!

Jen


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

When I used prefolds (we're in sposies now) I changed after every pee/poop. This was the first couple months of DS's life and was changing him every 15 minutes sometimes. That is the only thing I don't miss about CDing...he hated being wet and would cry if he even got a little bit damp, so it seemed like the only two things I ever did were BFing and changing dipes. It got somewhat overwhelming, especially once I returned to work. Would love to go back to cloth though.


----------

